# QuarkXPress 6, 5

## admin

* :* QuarkXPress 6.5 - 13383 , : poltava.ws *---*  **  QuarkXPress Interface Improver 2.0 -  ,      ,      ,         .   ,       (1222 ) Russhyph -  .   ""  "Russian hyphenation" (18 ...      :)      ) Hyphenator XT 2.5.0 -  ,    (  , 541 ) Hyphenator XT 2.5.4 -  ,       (543 ) Autodash 1.6 -     ,     (  )      (478 ,   ) *---*  **  Quark XPress Passport 5.01 -  Quark XPress Passport  . ( - *  Passport*), 150    Quark XPress v 5.0 - : RIP, 15651    Quark Xpress v 6.0 Passport -      (5463 )   ,        :). :
1)    3 
2)      ,        ,      ...

----------


## admin

Quark XPress Passport 5.01 
    Quark XPress Passport    lang_U.K. English.dll.        : REQUIRED COMPONENTS\ Cool Blends.qrc, HTML Export.qrc, Hyperlinks.qrc, Layers.qrc, Tables.qrc, Web Tools.qrc; XTENSION Custom Bleeds.xnt, Dejavu.xnt, Guide Manager.xnt, Index.xnt, Item Sequence.xnt, Kern-Track Editor.xnt, OPI.xnt, PDF Filter.xnt, Quark CMS.xnt, Scissors.xnt, Shape of Things.xnt, Super Step and Repeat.xnt, Type Tricks.xnt.  QuarkXPress Passport.exe  .      (    , ,  , ),     exe-.      QuarkXPress Passport.exe  ,    . 
       WEB   XML      .      Quark XPress Passport    --    HTML-,      .     --  . 
     ... 
   -,    ,  :
)       (Caps  SmallCaps)   ,    .
)            MAC.
   -,         .
   -,        . ,      International English (   ?),     ,       .       Lang_U.K.English.dll,      ,     (Required components)    (XTensions).     .
   -,   REESTR.      . 
    , ,  .  AutoDash (www.codecamp.ru),    2002.          .
     ,      2002  :   Passport --   .        ,    Quark XPress 4.x (   ,   ).   ,   .   REESTR\REESTR ORFO,         reg-. ,   ,       Read_ORFO.txt!          setup_inf.txt ( REESTR\ORFO INSTALL).   ,    .     . 
, . 
     ,  Quark XPress Passport v.5.00 (  ,  XTension-     XTensions Manager ( XTensions),    5.01 (    www.quark.com  download).      . ,       ,  ! --  Quark. 
        US English.      .  ,   ,    ,        ,   EDIT ->PROGRAM LANGUAGE   International English. 
       ,    (Windows XP),         ,   "  ", " "  .. --      ,   reg- reestr_fonts.reg,     : REESTR\REESTR FONTS.         .       . 
    ...    (  )         .   ,  .   ,      .
 ! 
 . 
   PS.  !      : jkl@sochi.ru.    ,     ,   -- .  ** (150 )

----------


## admin

-            .            .      Enter, ..     .       xtg.    ,    , ..  Word     txt    -   . 
        ,    .         .            PBR Killer v.2(),         ,     Kill.cfg.         PBR Killer v.2, ..    ,   .  ,  . 
         Quarkconverter for Word (   ..    ).   ($30),          ,      xtg.      500 ,        .       2    .      .       ,     . 
     ,        .      (   ). 
      "XTG"? 
   1.   . 
   2.      . 
   3.        ( ,    rushypp.ini.      ,        ). 
   4.        .      hyphenRus  hyphenUkr.      C:\ ,     2  s145.txt  s145.xtg.        (      ). 
   6.          :)    PBR Killer v.2. 
   7.   s145.xtg,   ,      . 
   8.      ,    
   9.    ,   rushypp.ini (        ).      ,    . 
   10.   . 
     "XTG" 
   1.   xtg12.4.rar. 
   2.  Normal.dot      Word  .          Worda  Windows.    ,      . 
   : C:\windows\Application Data\Microsoft\
 C:\Documents and Settings\ \Application Data\ Microsoft\
 :\Program Files\Microsoft Office\
 - . 
     Normal.dot   ,      (   QuarkXPress)       . 
   3.          "c:\Program Files\rushypp" (  , ..        ) 
   4.        "c:\Program Files\rushypp"   rushypp.ini,    : 
1, , "Ital"
1, , "Bold"
1, , "Underline"
1, , "Word underline"
1, , "Strikethrough"
1, , "Small caps"
1, , "All Caps"
1, "V", "Superscript (V  +)"
1, , "Subscript"
0, "C:\", "   . 0 -   . 1 -   ,    " 
       : 
   )      ,
   )      "V"        "C:\" -     ( , ,      C:\...   ),
   )                 (   ,     ).       . 
   5.    Word',  . 
    (,   ): xtg12.4.rar -    . xtg13.01web.exe -     (734 ).      . 
   13.01   12.4?
-   ,         ,    ,    ,   .
-  (    )    ,         
- :    
-    
-   ,   
-       
-      (,               )
-   
-   
-   =  
-   =  
-   ,       
-    (   Killer.exe),     
-

----------


## mr.DX

,         ,   . 
    -  ,   QuarkXPress 6.5   
(     ,    ) 
   -  .      .
    ----   - ,      . 
   [COLOR="Red"]*Admin*           .

----------


## HammerLektor

.     -  + .    -.     .    . HammerLektor@mail.ru

----------

